# Yay! Another CEL. Help please.



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I was driving today and it turned on. VAG-COM gives me 3 faults...

Address 01: Engine (CBT) Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 BK HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2.5l R5/4V G SRI3 
Revision: 1NH01--- Serial number: VWX7Z0GN24Q0MI
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00001 000 00000
VCID: 73CB0D796B33
3 Faults Found:
006481 - Radiator Fan 2 (V177): Movement Restricted / Jammed 
P1951 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 12
Mileage: 141468 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 02:53:20
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1433 /min
Load: 56.8 %
Speed: 54.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V
006480 - Radiator Fan (V7): Movement Restricted / Jammed 
P1950 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 144932 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 18:44:02
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 866 /min
Load: 18.4 %
Speed: 11.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V
009220 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump Sense Circuit: Implausible Signal 
P2404 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 145367 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 01:30:03
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1119 /min
Load: 33.3 %
Speed: 9.0 km/h
Temperature: 38.0°C
Temperature: 33.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V
Readiness: 0000 0000

I'm gonna check out the fans and see what the problem is but the 3rd fault that is turning the CEL on, the EVAP leak, I'm not sure what the problem could be or where the problem is. If someone could please give me a hand with this.

Thanks.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Bump


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is what I found on the Ross-Tech site

* 18836/P2404/009220 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump Sense Circuit: Implausible Signal *

* Possible Symptoms *




 Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) ON

* Possible Causes *




 Faulty Leak Detection Pump (V144)
 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Canister System leaking pressure

* Possible Solutions *




 Test Leak Detection Pump (V144) and it's wiring, see repair manual
 Pressure test Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Canister System for leaks, see repair manual

* Special Notes *




 If found on the 2.0L BPY engine, see Technical Bulletin 20-07-13.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Check the gas cap and I know I have an issue with my "N95"


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I checked the gas cap, wasn't the problem.

I did notice that my vacuum line going from the intake manifold to the valve cover was crushing under the pressure so I replaced it with a harder line. Solved the problem for literally a few minutes, but then all sorts of other problems started.

Now my RPMs are all out of whack. At idle it should sit at 800. Now it fluctuates between 1500-1600. If I turn the AC on at idle it drops down to about 1100. The car still drives fine but idle is horrible. It is just a slow constant rev of about 100 rpm.

Also got two more fault codes. Leak in the air intake system, and fuel trim too low.

Idk wtf is going on.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I just had a thought. After installing my intake manifold I drove the car up to PA to get the tune for it.

If that hose collapsed prior to getting the tune, could it mess everything up now that that hose is open?


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

It shouldn't because the tune has preset parameters to go by. With an idle going that crazy I'd check out your MAF sensor if you car has one it may have $h!t the bed 

BTW the gas cap wasn't an issue in my car it was a valve in the EVAP system that stayed open :thumbup:


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

And fuel trim too low? Meaning the car is running lean or rich? Usually the intake causes a leak in air system code and a lean code


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I'll have to look into the MAF. Any way you could get a pic of which part of the EVAP system went bad? I have no clue where to look under the hood.

As far as the intake leak and the fuel trip (it was lean btw), I cleared out those codes and they haven't returned yet. I think that may have been caused when I unhooked the collapsed hose from the manifold while the motor was on. I spoke with a guy from APTuning and he thinks that I just have a leak in a vacuum line somewhere and need to get a smoke machine to test it. Which I have absolutely no clue how to do.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

I was a VW warrenty job but I think its actually not under the hood but back by the fuel tank, I'll search for the invoice to give you a part number at least. As far as the leak check the 2 lines connected to the intake and make sure they are fitted tight :thumbup:

Fuel trim lean will return it takes a while for its evil head to come back....trust me!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

That would be awesome. Thanks :beer:

Yeah I'm not concerned about the fuel trims. Once I find out where the heck the leak is everything else should fall back in place. I doubt I'm going to run lean on this setup since I have software made EXACTLY for this setup.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

I did too "Thanks Jeff!" but I had my MAF insert still installed haha


----------

